# Meguiars products on Ibis White



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

Phew! I had a weekend with no commitments and I've spent hours hard at work in the garage cleaning my 6 month old, Ibis White TT S-Line. First I thoroughly cleaned the interior with my trusty Dyson & Auto Glym interior shampoo. Next I washed the bodywork with Meguairs 'Ultimate' wash & wax using one of their own microfibre wash mitts. Next I used Meguiars clay with their Quick Detail spray - it was incredible how much dirt came off of the already clean (and regularly washed!) paintwork! Finally, I finished off with a thorough application of Meguiars 'Ultimate' liquid polymer sealant... The results are very, very impressive for such an inexpensive range of products and I've added a few (smartphone) pictures! I guarantee it will rain tomorrow! :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

She's looking good Paul, well worth the time and effort


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Paul-TT said:


> Phew! I had a weekend with no commitments and I've spent hours hard at work in the garage cleaning my 6 month old, Ibis White TT S-Line. First I thoroughly cleaned the interior with my trusty Dyson & Auto Glym interior shampoo. Next I washed the bodywork with Meguairs 'Ultimate' wash & wax using one of their own microfibre wash mitts. Next I used Meguiars clay with their Quick Detail spray - it was incredible how much dirt came off of the already clean (and regularly washed!) paintwork! Finally, I finished off with a thorough application of Meguiars 'Ultimate' liquid polymer sealant... The results are very, very impressive for such an inexpensive range of products and I've added a few (smartphone) pictures! I guarantee it will rain tomorrow! :?


Fantasic mate - looks awesome

8)

Daz


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

You don't fancy doing mine do you?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great results there. Car looks very shiny and I bet it's silky smooth after the claying


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Great results there. Car looks very shiny and I bet it's silky smooth after the claying


I am amazed at the amount of [email protected] that was removed by claying the bodywork on a virtually new, low mileage vehicle that is garaged! The finish is clean & silky smooth & I'm very impressed with the polymer sealant. I thought Dodo Juice 'Diamond White' wax was good....


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys! I asked my partner what she thought and the response was "It is shiny & white!" i hasten to add she drives a Nissan Note that gets washed by the rain! She will never understand.......


----------



## Gary86 (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks good bud


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks great nice n shiney.


----------



## Joachim (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks very good good!

How long did it take to clay the whole car? 
Looking in to doing it on my own ibiz white.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pic 2 & 3 really show off that silky smooth finish. Looks great 



davectr said:


> You don't fancy doing mine do you?


You beat me to it


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

Joachim said:


> Looks very good good!
> 
> How long did it take to clay the whole car?
> Looking in to doing it on my own ibiz white.


I used Meguiars clay with their Quick Detailer as a lubricant after thoroughly hand-washing the car. I would estimate that it took approximately 2 hours to clay the whole car but some panels (the roof for example!) were much easier than others! The front & rear bumpers & the lower skirts took the most effort to clay! The results were very impressive though on a 6-month old car!


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Pic 2 & 3 really show off that silky smooth finish. Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments! I was amazed at how good the finish was after all the hard work - it was well worth it & the paintwork has repelled water & general [email protected] from the road really well this week.... I'd happily help others to achieve the same results - I'm think I'm going to be machine polishing a mate's Celica next weekend so long as he agrees to help!!


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

TT20TDI said:


> Looks great nice n shiney.


I was very impressed & I have to give credit to Audi for an excellent paint job! My car wasn't this shiny when it was handed over in July!!


----------



## Amplified315 (Jan 6, 2014)

Paul-TT said:


> Phew! I had a weekend with no commitments and I've spent hours hard at work in the garage cleaning my 6 month old, Ibis White TT S-Line. First I thoroughly cleaned the interior with my trusty Dyson & Auto Glym interior shampoo. Next I washed the bodywork with Meguairs 'Ultimate' wash & wax using one of their own microfibre wash mitts. Next I used Meguiars clay with their Quick Detail spray - it was incredible how much dirt came off of the already clean (and regularly washed!) paintwork! Finally, I finished off with a thorough application of Meguiars 'Ultimate' liquid polymer sealant... The results are very, very impressive for such an inexpensive range of products and I've added a few (smartphone) pictures! I guarantee it will rain tomorrow! :?


Paul,

What other products have you used that you would recommend on white cars?


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

Amplified315 said:


> Paul-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Phew! I had a weekend with no commitments and I've spent hours hard at work in the garage cleaning my 6 month old, Ibis White TT S-Line. First I thoroughly cleaned the interior with my trusty Dyson & Auto Glym interior shampoo. Next I washed the bodywork with Meguairs 'Ultimate' wash & wax using one of their own microfibre wash mitts. Next I used Meguiars clay with their Quick Detail spray - it was incredible how much dirt came off of the already clean (and regularly washed!) paintwork! Finally, I finished off with a thorough application of Meguiars 'Ultimate' liquid polymer sealant... The results are very, very impressive for such an inexpensive range of products and I've added a few (smartphone) pictures! I guarantee it will rain tomorrow! :?
> ...


I have been very impressed with AM Details all in one cleaner & glaze followed by an application of 2 coats of Dodo Juice Diamond White hard carnauba wax. I give the whole car a regular wash which is why I was amazed at the clay bar results.


----------

